# Planung eine Koiteiches - kann es so funktioniern?



## Rainer2104 (25. Okt. 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,

2015 möchte ich mir ENDLICH den Traum eines Koiteiches erfüllen und bin mitten in der Planung.
Da ich Planungs- und Baufehler weitesgehend vermeiden möchte ersuche ich euch um Unterstützung
und um Tipps bzw. Vorschläge.

Mein Plan:

Die Grösse und Form des Teiches ist weitestgehenst durch den vorhandenen Platz vorgegeben und
soll optimal genutzt werden.

Länge: ca. 5m / Breite 4.5 m 
Flachbereich mit ca. 60 cm Tiefe / 80-100 cm Breite an allen 4 Seiten
Tiefbereich mit ca. 180 cm Tiefe / ca. 250-300 cm Breite und entsprechender Länge

Kleiner "Biopflanzenfilter mit ca. 1,5 m2 / 50 cm Tiefe seitlich hinzugefügt (rechts)
Kleiner Wasserfall/Bachlauf mit ca. 60 cm Höhe und 1,5 m Länge 
auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Planzenfilters. (also links  )

Standort (leider ganztags) vollsonnig

Geplanter Besatz: 7-10 (ausgesuchte) Japan Koi, 1-2 __ Sonnenbarsche

Geplante Technik:

System 1

Pumpe mit 7000-10000 Liter / Stunde - Vorfilter: O..e Filtomatic 30.000 - mit Weiterleitung des
Wassers in eine 300/500 Liter runde Regentonne mit Filtermedien (Frage folgt) - Regentonne soll
als Basisbecken des Wasserfalls dienen und das gefilterte Wasser soll über einen Überlauf von der Regentonne in den Wasserfall/Bachlauf wieder in den Teich zurückfliesen.

System 2

Pumpe mit 6500-8000 Liter - O..e Skimmer 20 - weiter in einen Compact Sieve II zur Vorklärung und
dann in den Pflanzenfilter. Pflanzenfilter baulich vom Koiteich abgetrennt - Rohrdurchführung (Filtersiebrohr) 
und Rückfluss in den Teich. Befüllung: ca. 300 Liter Blähtonbruch oder Aquaclear / Oberfläche VT Superalite / Div. Bepflanzung.

Bepflanzung Teich: Im Randbereich Terassenseitig soll auf ca. 1,5 m Länge und 30 cm Breite noch kleinwüchsiger __ Rohrkolben und im Bereich beim Einlauf des Wasserfall/Baches noch zusätzlich auf beiden Seiten __ Kalmus gepflanzt werden. Weiters 1-2 x Seerosen zur Beschattung

Zusätzlich möchte ich im Flach/Randbereich noch ca. 70-100 Liter VT Superalite als zusätzliches Filtermedium einbringen (sicher besser als Kies)

Ich werde morgen noch eine Skizze zeichnen und hochladen damit man sich das Ganze besser vorstellen kann.

Zusatzinfo: Ich habe in meinem Garten weder den Platz noch habe ich das nötige Kleingeld mir eine sündteuren Trommelfilteranlage bzw. einen 3 m langen Reihenfilter hinzustellen. Auch ein Schwerkraftsystem mit BA ist räumlich nicht möglich. Ich kenn die Meinung von vielen über Druckfilter aber ich möchte ihn auch zum Befüllen der Regentonne nutzen bzw. zum Betreiben des Wasserfalls.

Event. möchte ich in 1-2 Jahren das Ganze noch um einen Eiweißabschäumer ergänzen

Frage 1: Kann mein System wie oben beschrieben in der Praxis und mit meinem Besatz funktionieren?

Frage 2: Kann ich in so einem kleinen Teich für Koi ein entsprechendes Habitat schaffen wo sie sich wohlfühlen? Randbereich soll mit kleinen/grösseren Granitsteinen als "Felsenlandschaft" gestaltet werden
wo aber immer noch genug Platz zum Schwimmen für die Fische bleiben soll.

Frage 3: Bestückung Regentonnenfilter - 

ich schwanke noch zwischen __ Hel-X/Eco Pond Chips in einer 300er Tonne mit Belüftung oder einer 500er Tonne (von unten befüllt) mit ..

- Lichtstegplatte in ca. 10 cm Höhe
- Schaumglasschotter (würde ich supergünstig von einer lokal ansässigen Firma 
1 Bigbag ca. EUR 80 bekommen)
- Zeolith (gratis...)
- Siporax 
- event. noch Japanmatten
alles in Filterbeuteln + zusätzliche Belüftung.

Welche Variante ist die "bessere" - Hel-X macht weniger Arbeit, mit Befüllung 2 denke ich habe ich
grössere Reserven was Filteroberfläche besitzt - aber zusätzliche Reinigungsaufwand

Ich werde morgen noch eine Skizze hochladen damit ihr euch das ganze besser vorstellen könnt.

Wie gesagt, ich bin derzeit noch in der Planungsphase und für eure Anregungen dankbar. 

Danke & liebe Grüße aus Eferding/Österreich

Rainer


----------



## meinereiner (26. Okt. 2014)

Servus Rainer,

ich nehme an, du hast schon fleißig mitgelesen hier. Du bist ja schon länger angemeldet.

Nun, den Koiteich den du planst, ist nicht winzig, aber natürlich auch nicht richtig groß.
Ich denke die Größe deines geplanten Teiches ist nicht das Problem. Mein aktueller Teich ist kleiner, und der funktioniert bislang wunderbar ohne Probleme, auch wenn einige der Meinung sind, dass der *viel* zu klein ist, und dass das Tierquälerei wäre.
Ich nehme an, dass deine Beschreibung so zu interpretieren ist, dass du entweder System 1 oder System 2 installieren möchtest? 
Zu Druckfiltern habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. Ich bin aber immer skeptisch gegenüber den Angaben der Hersteller, wenn diese schreiben, dass so ein Filter für eine gewisse Teichgröße mit Koibesatz funktioniert.
Ich denke, dass ein Spaltfilter als mechanischer Vorfilter die bessere Lösung darstellt. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung, da mir die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten bzw. die Erfahrungen dazu fehlen.
Ein Bodenablauf ist nicht zwangsläufig mit einem Schwerkraftsystem gekoppelt. Auch wenn du ein gepumptes System installierst, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall einen Bodenablauf empfehlen. Bodenablauf zu Pumpensumpf in DN 110 und dort dann die Pumpe mit dem Schlauch auf kurzem Weg zum Vorfilter.
Danach eine Kammer mit Helix o.ä. belüftet. Helix, Kaldnes o. ä. ist 'Stand der Technik', da braucht es meiner Meinung nach keine anderen Materialien. Ob danach noch eine Kammer mit Filterpatronen, Japanmatten, oder Helix (unbelüftet) kommen muss, weiß ich nicht. Ich selber habe danach noch eine Kammer mit Filterpatronen installiert, von der ich annehme, dass da noch etliche Schwebstoffe hängen bleiben.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich dir empfehlen, im Bypass, einen vertikal durchflossenen Bodenfilter zu betreiben. Meiner ist momentan ca. 1 m2 groß. Also sollten 1,5 m2 ausreichend sein. Zur Lektüre empfohlen www.bodenfilter.de
Einen Skimmer würde ich dir ebenfalls empfehlen. Also z.B. BA und Skimmer mit jeweils einem eigenen Rohr in die Pumpenkammer führen. Jedes Rohr mit einem Schieber, so dass du jedes Rohr individuell einstellen kannst.

Mehr fällt mir momentan zu dieser Stunde nicht mehr ein.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Rainer2104 (26. Okt. 2014)

Servus Robert,

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich möchte beide Systeme unabhängig voneinander betreiben. Erstens um eine optimale Filterung zu haben (... die Fische werden ja grösser und produzieren jede Menge Ka..e.) und zweitens sollte einmal ein System seinen Geist aufgeben habe ich ein 2. System welches zumindest eine Grundfilterung durchführen kann.
Ich habe heute mal schnell einen Plan gezeichnet damit man sich besser vorstellen kann was ich mir vorstelle. Weiters 2 Fotos wo der Teich hinkommen soll.

Wegen Bodenablauf - habe ich auch schon überlegt (gepumpter, umgekehrter Bodenablauf) nur habe ich mal gelesen, daß sich dadurch das Wasser zusehr vermischt und speziell im Sommer das Wasser zu stark erwärmt und die Fische keine kühleren Bereiche haben wo sie sich zurückziehen können. Nicht vergessen mein Teich wäre vollsonnig.

Wer noch Anregungen hat - wäre dankbar !

Gruss

Rainer


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Okt. 2014)

Zum Teich.....ein Bodenfilter sollte nicht ohne Grobabscheider betrieben werden, da sonst sich die Zwischenräume zu schnell zusetzen können.
Ich habe ähnliches im Kleinen. Mein Bodenfilter wird durch eine in einer mittelfeinen Filtermatte eingepackten kleinen Solarpumpe gespeist. Wenn die Sonne scheint dann pinkelt ein bisschen Wasser auf das Lavagranulat, wenn nicht dann nicht. Diese Filtermattenkonstruktion hatte ich schon ein paar Jahre, bevor es jetzt zum verrieseln genutzt wird. Da die Oberfläche des Sack sehr groß ist scheint dieser Filtermattensack sich nicht zu zu setzen. Ist wohl so das die natürlichen Zersetzungsprozesse wie beim Hamburger Mattenfilter außreichen, wenn die Wassermenge so gering zur Oberfläche ist. Im oberen Bildabschnitt sieht man die Verrieselung vor der Bepflanzung (02.06.2014)
 

Ich hatte eben die Solarpumpe über und da ich den Flachbereich sowieso für Feuchtpflanzen über den Wasserspiegel bringen wollte, habe ich diesen mit Lavagranulat ( Baumarkt salzfreies Winterstreu =>Lavagranulat) aufgefüllt. Nun verreiselt die Solarpumpe dort ein Teil des Teichwassers. Zum Teich hin habe ich eine Folie hinter den Steinen eingelegt so das das Teichwasser hinter dem Entenschreck (häslicher Plastikrabe) wieder in den Flachwasserbereich strömen muss und so eine weite Strecke durch das Granulat muss. Nebenefekt ist, das das von der Sonne aufheheizte Wasser aus dem Flachbereich auch in den Teich gedrückt wird. Sonst habe ich im Teich direkt keine Flachzonen.

Auch habe ich keinen weiteren Filter im Teich. Da der Teich Herbst 2013 befüllt wurde, bin ich mit der Sichttiefe aus dem Frühjahr 2014 gut zufrieden.

Derzeit ist alles viel stärker bewachsen und als weiterer "Filter" läuft ca.  3 Stunden Wasser durch meinen Pflanzengraben und ich habe ne Sichttiefe bis zum Grund von ca. 1,7m. Das ganze bei geringem Fischbesatz. 6 Junge Koi bis ca. 35 cm, 4 Goldfische, und 18 Regenbogenelritzen.

Bachlauf (andere nennenes Pflanzenfilter/graben)
 

Verrieselung / Bodenfilter im August 2014
 


Dein Wüstengarten gefällt mir .... alles Winterhart? Welche Temperaturzohne habt Ihr bei euch.
Habe sowas in ganz klein


----------



## meinereiner (27. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Rainer,

nur weil du zwei Systeme parallel betreiben möchtest, muss das nicht per se heißen, dass das ein optimales __ Filtersystem ist.
Deine Regentonne mit Überlauf zum/als Wasserfall: Außenrum mit Steinen verkleidet? Wie schaut es da aus mit sauber machen der Tonne? Wasser ablassen im Winter?
Wo stellst du dein Spaltsieb hin? 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Rainer2104 (27. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Totto, danke fuer deine Anregungen und fuer deine Fotos.

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Linz auf 270m Seehöhe in einer Obst/Gemüseanbaugegend. Relativ gemässigtes Klima aber auch mal -18 Grad
im Winter :-( 
Exotische Pflanzen sind meine 2. Leidenschaft, neben meinem Wüstengarten 
mit Yuccas, Kakteen und Agaven (spezielle winterharte Sorten) habe ich noch __ winterharte Bananen (die grünen am Foto) und über 35 Palmen.... 

Hallo Robert,

Genau das ist mein Problem, ich meine die Reinigung der Filter/Regentonne.
Meine Idee war eben der Druckfilter als Vorfilter aber mir ist klar, dass dies keine optimale Lösung ist.
Siebfilter als Vorfilter am Wasserfall moechte ich aus "optischen" Gründen nicht unbedingt.
 Ausserdem moechte ich den Siebfilter als Vorfilter beim Bodenfilter verwenden.Habe die Zusage meiner Frau jetzt
den Platz wo das Blumenbeet ist (siehe Foto) als zusaetzlichen Platz fuer den Bodenfilter zu verwenden. So gewinne ich Platz fuer die Fische
und kann den Bodenfilter auf 2,5-3,5m2 bzw. 1-1,5 cbm vergrößern.


----------



## der_odo (28. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

einen Druckfilter als Vorfilter zu verwenden ist bestimmt eine ungünstige Variante. Durch den Schmutzeintrag wird die Pumpenleistung noch stärker reduziert.
Zudem ist eine Reinigung ziemlich aufwendig. Kleine Schmutzpartikel wie Kotreste, Mulm, Pollen, etc... können ja mit dem Reinigungshebel herausgepresst werden, aber bei Fadenalgen oder Blätter wird die Reinigung schon ziemlich aufwendig. Zudem soll die Wartung der Druckfilter nicht gerade "frauenfreundlich" sein. Man muss schon viel Kraft aufwenden, um den Hebel betätigen zu können.
Druckfilter sind eher für kleine Teiche mit geringem Schmutzeintrag geeignet, aber nicht als Vorfilter/Hauptfilter in einem Koiteich.

Da ist die Vorreinigung mit Sieb besser und lässt sich leichter zu reinigen. Es gibt ja verschiedene Varianten mit Sieben. Ich glaub, das Siebfiltermodul + Auslauf-Modul von Naturagrad bauen nicht so hoch auf und lassen sich leicht verkleiden. Bestimmt gibt es auch andere Varianten.
Da ich beruflich öfters unterwegs bin, habe ich screenmatic genommen. Da kann der Filter bzw. Grobschmutzabscheider auch mal ohne mich ein paar Tage laufen, andere müssen ja fast täglich gereinigt werden.

Einen Bodenablauf habe ich nicht am Teich, sondern hab mir die Zielsaugführung von Naturagard eingebaut. Allerdings habe ich die nicht an einem Pumpenschacht angeschlossen, da ich den bei mir im Teich nicht aufstellen konnte, sondern habe die Pumpe saugseitig direkt an das Rohr angeschlossen. Durch die Bodenabsaugung ist schon eine Menge Dreck zusammen gekommen. Ob das System ähnlich so gut wie ein Bodenablauf funktioniert, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Teich wurde erst dieses Jahr gebaut, Koi sind noch relativ klein (20-35cm), aber bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Variante.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Rainer,
auch von mir ein freundliches "Hallo" ! Ich habe Deine Fragen gelesen. Auch wenn ich keinen Koiteich habe, möchte ich Deine Vorschläge gerne kommentieren.
Deine Idee, einen Oase Filtomatic nicht als alleinigen Vorfilter zu betreiben, ist gut. Deine Idee, zwei Filterkreise separat zu betreiben, wird teuer (weil jeder Kreis einen kompletten "Kreislauf" bringen muss, soll er richtig funktionieren).
In Deinem Konzept fehlt mir meiner Meinung nach eine vernünftige "Durchströmung" des Teichs, und ein Skimmer.
Mein Vorschlag:
im Zentrum des Teiches über BA/umgekehrten BA ansaugen, in einen Vorfilter bringen (Compactsieve ist o. k.), hinter dem Compactsieve die Pumpe in "Halbschwerkraft" installieren, und die Filtertonnen (!) auf Höhe des Bachlaufs bringen. Den Auslauf so organisieren, dass der Bachlauf betrieben wird, der Zulauf vom Pflanzenfilter wird per Zugschieber/Kugelhahn eingeregelt - der läuft mit kleinerem Durchfluss am besten. Den Auslauf vom Bach und aus dem Pflanzenfilter halbwegs tangential planen, und beide "gleichsinnig". Vermutlich ist ein "30er" Bachlauf ausreichend (es wird für den Bachlauf nicht viel Höhenunterschied benötigt, nur für sichtbare ! Wasserfälle, alles andere ist in meinen Augen Energieverschwendung).
Den BA und den Skimmer über zwei getrennte Leitungen zum CS leiten, und per Zugschieber/Kugelhahn einregeln. Als Pumpe würde ich eine Aquamax gravity von Oase empfehlen, wobei die 15000er den besten Wirkungsgrad hat.
Damit das Ganze gut funktioniert, brauchst Du einen konstanten Wasserpegel, das ist für viele Filterkombis nötig, und damit kein Problem. Auch ich mit meinem Kleinteich muss für einen konstanten Pegel sorgen, damit die Technik optimal läuft.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Okt. 2014)

Kurzer Einwand, seit wann kann man ein CS in Schwerkraft bzw Halbschwerkraft betreiben?  Das ist doch ein reiner Pumpfilter...oder bin ich jetzt schief gewickelt? 
Das Einzige was meines Wissens nach in Halbschwerkraft geht, ist der US. 
Zu dem Rest sage ich etwas, wenn ich einen PC vor mir und ausreichend Zeit im Nacken habe  denn so wird das nichts mit einer ordentlichen Filterung. 
Hast Du mal ausgerechnet wieviel Liter in den Teich passen?  Damit steht und fällt Dein Filterplan. 

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Mandy,
warum geht ein CS nicht in Halbschwerkraft? Ich hab' ja meinen Selbstbau-SiFi vorab auch so betrieben, und dann hier im Forum verschenkt. Die Konsequenzen bei Strom/Pumpenausfall führen halt dazu, dass die Filtertonnen den CS zum Überlaufen bringen. Mehr als das "überstehende" Volumen (abzüglich Luftraum im CS bis zum Überlauf) läuft dann im CS nicht über. Da der CS aber einen Überlauf hat, kann man den an eine Drainage anschließen, die dann ein paar Hundert Liter aufnehmen muss. Schlimmstenfalls fallen ein paar Liter __ Hel-X trocken. Das wäre ein nicht erwünschter, und nicht lange anhaltender Zustand im __ Filtersystem (wer will Kois schon ohne Filter im kleinen Teich?). Daher habe ich es für die Auswahl einer Technik als nicht wichtig betrachtet, weil Geld und Recherche für Systeme wie z. B. käufliche Trofis etc ausgeschlossen wurden. Das kann ich verstehen .


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Okt. 2014)

Wenn ich mal zwischen Quatschen darf



der_odo schrieb:


> Da ich beruflich öfters unterwegs bin, habe ich screenmatic genommen. Da kann der Filter bzw. Grobschmutzabscheider auch mal ohne mich ein paar Tage laufen, andere müssen ja fast täglich gereinigt werden.


Kann man so einen Aufsatz auch einfach in/auf  eine eckige Mörtelkiste einbauen?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/OASE-Biotec-12-18-ScreenMatic-Nachrustset-mit-Motor-Trafo-Schale-Trennwand-/361027127881?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item540ee4ca49

Gibt es ähnlicher günstiger ?


----------



## troll20 (29. Okt. 2014)

Sorry aber das hier ist wie Porsche fahren wollen, aber nur Trabbi bezahlen können. Entweder baust du es selbst dann aber richtig oder du kaufst was richtiges. 

LG René


----------



## der_odo (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Rainer,
Könnte man sicher machen. Ich würde aber keine Mörtelwanne nehmen. So wie die im Neuzustand stinkt, hätte ich zu viel Angst, dass irgendwelche Stoffe ins Wasser abgegeben werden. Eine "ordentliche" Kiste ist wiederum so teuer, dass man gleich den kompletten Filter kaufen kann....
Zudem müsste am Schlauchende eine Wasserverteilung gebastelt werden, die das Wasser auf dem Fließband verteilt.


----------

